
JQuery moved from Google Groups to Zoho Forum - scorpion032
http://forum.jquery.com/topic/new-jquery-forum
======
sridharvembu
At Zoho, we are thrilled to have jQuery hosted on Zoho Discussions. We use
jQuery extensively, so it is particularly sweet for our developers. We plan to
offer forums free for all open source projects.

We have been strong users of forums software internally for a while. In fact,
our company culture is strongly shaped by our use of community tools, and in
return that has shaped our product roadmap. As the experience in our 1000+
person company shows, collaboration within a business can learn a lot from
collaboration that happens in open source communities.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
Just checked it out...Mmmm, clicky. Very mouse intensive to navigate. Also
very stuffy on 1024x600 (Netbook).

------
antirez
I had similar problems with the Redis google group but I must admin that the
fix was as simple as turning on the moderate-on-first-post feature. A few kind
guys from a different timezone are helping in moderating the list so even
messages posted at night by new users will get posted in a decent amount of
time.

That said, indeed, Google Groups has some spam problem indeed, but it appears
to be workable using this trick.

~~~
jeresig
That wasn't enough for us. Most of the moderators/administrators are being
spoofed and having spam sent as them. <http://ejohn.org/blog/google-groups-is-
dead/>

~~~
antirez
Yep probably being the JQuery group an order of magnitude bigger and older
it's a totally different matter, and I guess this means that even the Redis
group at some time may need to switch to something else.

EDIT: I just received the first of such spoofed spam messages. So indeed this
is going to be useless :(

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
<http://librelist.com/>

Use it, love it.

------
bjelkeman-again
There were quite a few complaints in the forum about Zoho Forum (although it
seems a lot better than using Google Groups IMHO).

What would you use for forums for a technical discussion about an open source
platform, if you didn't use Google Groups or Zoho Forum?

~~~
petewarden
I'm a big fan of Vanilla forums: completely open-source, they were in
Techstars last year along with me, and overall it's the nicest system I've
used. The only drawback is that it's focused on web use rather than email,
though there is some mail functionality.

<http://vanillaforums.org/>

~~~
antirez
Vanilla is great, but really not what you want for a tech forum IMHO, because
it's very web-based indeed, and encourages use of HTML and images, a thing
that I like a lot for random forums but not for tech ones.

------
moe
I applaud this move. Google groups is a royal PITA and it's great to see large
lists to migrate away from it.

Google should be ashamed of this product.

~~~
progooglegroups
Google _has_ improved Google Groups; it's now integrated into Google for
Domains. Groups now work like email accounts with shared permissions and
mailing list tools with the old Google Usenet web interface.

As of last month: [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/join-this-group-
googl...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/join-this-group-google-
groups-joins.html)

(not affiliated with Google, but wanted to set the record straight)

~~~
mhartl
From the link: "Today, we're happy to announce the launch of Google Groups to
Google Apps Premier and Education Edition users". What does this mean for non-
premier, non-edu-edition users?

~~~
jeresig
For the jQuery Google Groups we didn't see much improvement. There was a
slight reduction I the amount of spam but we're still getting spoofed, which
really hurts. I can't wait to be off groups and on to the new forum fulltime.

~~~
mhartl
Thanks for the info. I'm working on a Ruby on Rails tutorial book
(<http://www.railstutorial.org/>), and some readers have started agitating for
a forum. Having used Google Groups for my previous book, I was _really_
reluctant to go down that hellish road again. I took a cursory look at Zoho,
but didn't drill down very far. Knowing that jQuery is blazing a trail there
makes me much likelier to give it a try myself.

